# Added workup



## 1073358 (Feb 17, 2009)

We are debating what this means. I am looking to hear others opinions on this or links to documentation of what it is. From what I can tell, added workup is testing, work, etc to be done to HELP DETERMINE A DIAGNOSIS. Some others view it as any additional work to be done to the patient while in that docs care. (example: I am auditing consults for cardiothoracic group.For major majority of patients, the doctor knows they have CAD when the patients are referred over. Most, if not all, of the tests are done before CT docs ever see the patient. By the time they come to the CT surgeon, we all know that the patient has CAD and is a potential surgical candidate. Therefore when I am auditing in the MDM section, I have counted this as a 3, new problem no added workup. The doc knows the problem, the question is how to fix it. 
Others say that the surgery to come is considered added workup)

What is your take?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 18, 2009)

*I agree with you*

I do not count planned surgery as added work-up. Added work-up, to me, is additional diagnostic testing to determine a final diagnosis and plan of treatment. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 18, 2009)

FTessaBartels said:


> I do not count planned surgery as added work-up. Added work-up, to me, is additional diagnostic testing to determine a final diagnosis and plan of treatment.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



My thoughts exactly also Tessa....


----------



## LLovett (Feb 18, 2009)

*I disagree*

I say they get credit. 

The additional work up is the surgery. They could have just as easily said they were not going to do surgery which would truly be no additional work up.  

The surgeon is the one making the decision to do the surgery, not the one who ordered the tests or sent the patient there. They are the ones taking the risk by doing the surgery. They should get credit for that risk. 


My opinion for what its worth,

Laura, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 19, 2009)

*Risk table vs. Problem points*

Laura ...
I would certainly give credit on the table of risk (depending on whether this is major or minor surgery, and with or without identified risk factors).

But for problem points ... I would not consider surgery as additional work-up. UNLESS ... the "surgery" is an invasive procedure to discover what is truly wrong. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## 1073358 (Feb 19, 2009)

"workup" is done to help establish a diagnosis. In my case, we know the dx, its the correct or best method of treatment they are determining. Basically we know that the pt has CAD and ideally needs bypass. The surgeon isnt deciding the dx, he's deciding the treatment. I still think that is not added workup.Thanks for you input!


----------

